# Hobo railroad lincoln conneticut.



## Scabies (Aug 24, 2008)

Hahaha I got a kick out of this place when I was up north. Its train and hobo themed. It has a golf course that teaches you hobo symbols. And then of course the hobo jungle playground has to have a sign warning kids to watch out for and I quote " the bull (railroad police) or face eviction). They even give you a rad bandanna after you ride the train but its like 60 dollars...........................................

http://www.hoborr.com/


----------



## Dameon (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm not sure whether to love it or hate it...


----------



## urbanflow (Jan 14, 2013)

LMAO


----------

